# China's 1st home-grown regional jet -the ARJ21-700



## hzkiller

China's first home-grown regional jet, the ARJ21-700, rolls off the production line at the Shanghai Aircraft Manufacturing Factory in east China's Shanghai on Dec. 21, 2007. The jet's name, "Xiang Feng," meaning "flying phoenix," was also unveiled in a roll-out ceremony. The name was chosen in a global competition.(Xinhua Photo)


----------



## hzkiller




----------



## hzkiller




----------



## gladisimo

Eh, looks like any old jet to me. Once they get a performance record and financial success out of it we'll see how good this is.


----------



## DanteXavier

gladisimo said:


> Eh, looks like any old jet to me. Once they get a performance record and financial success out of it we'll see how good this is.


It does, but I'm willing to bet that it's probably quite a bit less costly than most of it's competitors are/will be. It'll sell very well in the developing world if its marketed correctly and if there aren't too many major teething problems. Countries in Africa and parts of Latin America will eat it up due to the low cost.


----------



## oliver999

news paper siad is ARJ21-700 reaches world's most advanced plance manufactory technic/


----------



## oliver999

中新网12月22日电 中国首架自主知识产权的喷气支线客机ARJ21-700飞机21日在上海下线。中国一航飞机设计研究院副院长、ARJ21飞机常务副总设计师陈勇表示，这个飞机的研发成功，标志着我们的民用的喷气支线客机达到了一个世界级的水平。

据中央电视台消息，ARJ21-700型飞机的高品质，来源于高标准的设计要求。从立项之初，无论是在市场运做模式、还是设计标准等，ARJ21都瞄准了世界先进水平。超临界飞机机翼的设计与制造，就是这架飞机上的一个闪光点。中国一航北京航空制造工程研究所、金属成形技术研究室主任曾元松介绍说，飞机在接近音速，也就是每小时1200公里这样的速度飞行的时候，能够使飞机的飞行阻力大大地降低，这样地话使飞机的飞行速度提高，机体的重量降低，最后减少飞行燃油的消耗量。这样的设计是目前世界上民用客机上最先进的技术，波音787和空客A380采用的都是超临界机翼。此前，只有少数几个国家掌握这项技术。

中国一航总经理助理、一航商飞总经理罗荣怀介绍说，我们想在2010年我们要达到年产30架，2011年达到年产五十架的能力，因为我们规划的这个项目大概在2020年要达到销售500架，能够拿到(累计)1000架的订单。这么一个大的目标。

消息称，就在ARJ21下线前夕，本月19日，中国最大的民机生产基地、投资6亿元的中国一航上海民机大场基地宣告落成，这个项目目前主要是为了满足ARJ21年产30架的总装生产能力和试飞能力。据了解，这一基地的新建建筑面积就有6。5万平方米，比如这个整机喷漆厂房(最后画面白色的车间)，就可以供150座级的大飞机使用。生产基地的建成，能够实现民机的科研和试验、零部件的制造、总装和试飞四大功能集为一体，将为中国自行研制大飞机奠定基础。


----------



## gladisimo

im not saying it wont be a success, just that i would like to see it build up a good record


----------



## Mr. Fusion

The DC-9 series lives on! :hug:


----------



## shadyunltd

So, which company or model did they rip off this time?


----------



## snow is red

shadyunltd said:


> So, which company or model did they rip off this time?


Rip off ? You mind saying a bit more on that ? How do you know it's a rip-off ?


----------



## FM 2258

When will AirTran, American Airlines and Northwest get on this one?


The MD-80 is my favorite plane so I already like this one. :cheers:


----------



## DanteXavier

02tonyl said:


> Rip off ? You mind saying a bit more on that ? How do you know it's a rip-off ?


He's getting the idea it's a ripoff because the design is remarkably similar to the MD-80:










as well as the DC-9, and Boeing 717(all of which are relations/developments of the MD-80). 

Basically, the design just isn't all that original. That's not really such a bad thing, though. This is China's first homegrown regional jet, and you have to start somewhere.


----------



## snow is red

DanteXavier said:


> He's getting the idea it's a ripoff because the design is remarkably similar to the MD-80:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as well as the DC-9, and Boeing 717(all of which are relations/developments of the MD-80).
> 
> Basically, the design just isn't all that original. That's not really such a bad thing, though. This is China's first homegrown regional jet, and you have to start somewhere.



I hope this explains why 

Design
The ARJ21 will be built using tooling which was originally provided by the McDonnell Douglas company for licence production of the MD-90 in China. Because of this, it bears a strong resemblance to the DC-9 series of aircraft, with an identical cabin cross section, nose profile and tail. An all new supercritical wing has been designed by Antonov.[5] It will have a sweepback of 25°, and be fitted with winglets to improve aerodynamic performance

http://www.answers.com/ARJ21


Not to mention the Bombardier CRJ series look remarkably like the DC-9 and the Boeing 717. So are the Bombardier CRJ series rip-offs ?


----------



## ChinaboyUSA

Nertheless, ARJ is the first home-grown jet instead of any foreign born brand that assembled in China, it is a totally different concept.

I am wondering that how many countries in the world can make their own home-grown jet?


----------



## oliver999

ChinaboyUSA said:


> Nertheless, ARJ is the first home-grown jet instead of any foreign born brand that assembled in China, it is a totally different concept.
> 
> I am wondering that how many countries in the world can make their own home-grown jet?


US, canada, UK, france, brizile


----------



## Tri-ring

ChinaboyUSA said:


> I am wondering that how many countries in the world can make their own home-grown jet?


Many(if you use ARJ's definition), what is more important is if it can be successfully marketed globally or not. Most companies won't even dream of developing their own knowing it won't make profit.
Look at Russia, they have various commercial jets but doesn't even leave a scratch in the market.


----------



## AlexS2000

oliver999 said:


> US, canada, UK, france, brizile


You can also add Russia, Ukraine, Italy, Indonesia and Spain had jointed in the past to develop military transportation plane to the list to build ARJ-21 type of jet.
The real challenge is to be build the entire jet without using foreign component (turbofan, avionic etc) and the list would be down to France, USA, Canada, Russia, Ukraine, UK and China...


----------



## AlexS2000

Tri-ring said:


> Many(if you use ARJ's definition), what is more important is if it can be successfully marketed globally or not. Most companies won't even dream of developing their own knowing it won't make profit.
> Look at Russia, they have various commercial jets but doesn't even leave a scratch in the market.


I believe that China is developing commercial jet for her own internal market first and then foreign market..
Also, China is developing her commercial aircraft as a way to improve her aerospace industry in term of material science, CNC, turbofan tech etc..

Russia is working in the commercial jet with not much success for the moment but eventually the duopolist between Airbus and Boeing will end..


----------



## Tri-ring

AlexS2000 said:


> I believe that China is developing commercial jet for her own internal market first and then foreign market..
> Also, China is developing her commercial aircraft as a way to improve her aerospace industry in term of material science, CNC, turbofan tech etc..


But this new jet is using *GE engines* and avionics are provided by Rockwell Collins not to mention the wing design was developed by Antonov. (information provided through previous link)
To my knowledge PRC does not possess carbon fiber fabrication technology nor application technology of the material due to the fact that it is transferable technology to military applications and currently banned from transfer of technology from western nations possessing the knowledge.


----------



## AlexS2000

Tri-ring said:


> But this new jet is using *GE engines* and avionics are provided by Rockwell Collins not to mention the wing design was developed by Antonov. (information provided through previous link)
> To my knowledge PRC does not possess carbon fiber fabrication technology nor application technology of the material due to the fact that it is transferable technology to military applications and currently banned from transfer of technology from western nations possessing the knowledge.


Chinese commercial aircraft does use Western avionic but Chinese military aircrafts do use Chinese avionic due to military embargo, so China has to build her own engine and avionic for her military planes.
The J-8 avionic and turbojet are designed and manufactured in China.
Also, China does have used composite in their military planes. 
Sorry for not making myself clear.


----------



## Tri-ring

AlexS2000 said:


> Chinese commercial aircraft does use Western avionic but Chinese military aircrafts do use Chinese avionic due to military embargo, so China has to build her own engine and avionic for her military planes.
> The J-8 avionic and turbojet are designed and manufactured in China.
> Also, China does have used composite in their military planes.
> Sorry for not making myself clear.


You're not implying that military technology can be quickly converted into commercial applications are you? 
Criteria for commercial usage are different and far more stringent in terms of efficiency, cost effectiveness and/or reliability then that of the military. 
It's like sticking a F-1 engine into a basic car for mass production and expecting it to meet all emmission and safety regulations. (F-1 engines can't even move using regular gasoline provided at your local gas station.)
Maybe in another 10 to 15 years with enough R&D but at the moment PRC does not possess the necessary data to develop a "successful" fully domestic commercial airplane at the moment.


----------



## AlexS2000

Tri-ring said:


> You're not implying that military technology can be quickly converted into commercial applications are you?
> Criteria for commercial usage are different and far more stringent in terms of efficiency, cost effectiveness and/or reliability then that of the military.
> It's like sticking a F-1 engine into a basic car for mass production and expecting it to meet all emmission and safety regulations. (F-1 engines can't even move using regular gasoline provided at your local gas station.)
> Maybe in another 10 to 15 years with enough R&D but at the moment PRC does not possess the necessary data to develop a "successful" fully domestic commercial airplane at the moment.



What I am trying to tell you that China has the capability to produce commercial product from military ones. Also military standard are far more stringent in term of reliability than commercial one and industrial standard.
Yes, military version are usually more expensive since they are over-engineered to withstand harsher condition.

China in the early 80 produce a Y-10 that was a reverse engineer of the Boeing 707 -mind you that B-707 was already obsolete by that time- except for the turbofan engine for the B-707. They were able to do it at that time and right now with a more mature aviation industry they got a much better chance to do it. 
Here is more information on the Y-10
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shanghai_Y-10


China has sold MA-60 as commercial plane to African countries http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xian_MA60 Granted, it is not high tech it is a start.

I do agree with you that China need to spend a lot of time and money in R & D before able to produce a competitive product. There have been report that China is trying work with the Russian and Ukraine to develop larger commercial plane and military one!


----------



## DanteXavier

02tonyl said:


> I hope this explains why
> 
> Design
> The ARJ21 will be built using tooling which was originally provided by the McDonnell Douglas company for licence production of the MD-90 in China. Because of this, it bears a strong resemblance to the DC-9 series of aircraft, with an identical cabin cross section, nose profile and tail. An all new supercritical wing has been designed by Antonov.[5] It will have a sweepback of 25°, and be fitted with winglets to improve aerodynamic performance
> 
> http://www.answers.com/ARJ21


Well, that would explain the similarity.



> Not to mention the Bombardier CRJ series look remarkably like the DC-9 and the Boeing 717. So are the Bombardier CRJ series rip-offs ?


Not really in my opinion.

Bombardier CRJ:










DC-9:










The similarity here isn't quite as marked. You can observe that the CRJ's fuselage is shaped differently, with wings that are completely different. The CRJ has a nose that is shaped differently as well, and it also contains a noticeable bulge in the area of it's rear landing gear. The tail ends of the aircraft differ as well. The 717 is shorter than the CRJ-1000(the only variant of the CRJ that it compares with in terms of size), but it has a greater wingspan and tail height.
In conclusion, I'd say it isn't logical to claim that the similarity between these two planes is anything remarkable. Both are trijets-that's about where it ends. 

That all being said, I'm not actually trying to claim that the ARJ is a cheap cheating copy, or anything of the sort. Some may term it as such, but I was simply trying to answer your inquiry as to why the other user claimed that the ARJ was a ripoff. Even if it's appearance is borrowed, the fact is that this is China's first attempt at creating a regional jet, and they must start somehwere. It makes sense to base the jet on the DC-9 due to that aircraft's former dependability and ubiquity.


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

AlexS2000 said:


> Russia is working in the commercial jet with not much success for the moment.


SSJ-100 is going on pretty well, first planes will be delivered to customers in 2008.


----------



## snow is red

Gamma-Hamster said:


> SSJ-100 is going on pretty well, first planes will be delivered to customers in 2008.


Wow this plane is nice, Russia makes good planes too, on par with Boeing and Airbus I'd say


----------



## AlexS2000

Gamma-Hamster said:


> SSJ-100 is going on pretty well, first planes will be delivered to customers in 2008.


Thank you for the picture of the Super Jet!
I believe that Ilyushin one time tried to build a plane to compete with the B-747 but did not get much succeed but in matter of time I expect Russian and Ukrainian to have success in the commercial plane. They have the technology to R & D and manufacture large commercial plane what they lack is the reputation of Boeing and Airbus!


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

AlexS2000 said:


> Thank you for the picture of the Super Jet!
> I believe that Ilyushin one time tried to build a plane to compete with the B-747 but did not get much succeed but in matter of time I expect Russian and Ukrainian to have success in the commercial plane. They have the technology to R & D and manufacture large commercial plane what they lack is the reputation of Boeing and Airbus!


Here is our next project: MC-21



















It will take a long time until our aircraft industry will be able to produce modern big planes again.
We still produce 300 seat Il-96, but their are not efficient enough to have big commercial success.


----------



## Mr. Fusion

Gamma-Hamster said:


> It will take a long time until our aircraft industry will be able to produce modern big planes again.
> We still produce 300 seat Il-96, but their are not efficient enough to have big commercial success.


My wish is that someday Tupolev with UABC can build a successor to the Tu-144, with a size similar to the Tu-244 concept. :hug:


----------



## isaidso

Congrats to China. It was just a matter of time before China built its own passenger aircraft. Is there room for 5 players? #3 Bombardier and #4 Embraer have got to be concerned. These 2 are both trying to move beyond the 100 passenger planes they currently build and into mid sized aircraft. Not only will the Chinese be a new competitor, but I'm sure the Chinese won't be satisfied with these smaller regional aircraft for long.

Aibus and Boeing have massive home economies and their governments to support them. Canada and Brazil aren't exactly going to be able to match the EC and USA dollar for dollar.


----------



## Tri-ring

isaidso said:


> Congrats to China. It was just a matter of time before China built its own passenger aircraft. Is there room for 5 players? #3 Bombardier and #4 Embraer have got to be concerned. These 2 are both trying to move beyond the 100 passenger planes they currently build and into mid sized aircraft. Not only will the Chinese be a new competitor, but I'm sure the Chinese won't be satisfied with these smaller regional aircraft for long.
> 
> Aibus and Boeing have massive home economies and their governments to support them. Canada and Brazil aren't exactly going to be able to match the EC and USA dollar for dollar.


Just being able to build planes doesn't necessarily mean you are able to sale them right away since all aircrafts needs to provide simulators so the pilots can train themselves before they actually board the cockpit. In fact all commercial pilots needs a licence for each model they pilot. 
The company will also need to provide maintenance training and quick spare parts delivery to their clients.
It's not just being able to build a plane but how much support you can provide that really matters to be successful in the commercial avionics business.


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Most pathetic jet ever. I don't see how they can claim it's a new plane? It's ridiculous. It doesn't "resemble" the DC9, it IS a DC9 on the outside. More precisely, it's a DC9 with CRJ NG wings...


----------



## AlexS2000

Gamma-Hamster said:


> Here is our next project: MC-21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will take a long time until our aircraft industry will be able to produce modern big planes again.
> We still produce 300 seat Il-96, but their are not efficient enough to have big commercial success.


I have read that in the past that China is trying to work with Russian aerospace to produce large commercial plane. Ilyushin propose to co-produce Il-96 with China and I have also read that MC-21 was also mentioned as plane that Russia and China could co-produce. I guess to share the R & D cost, manufacturing and combine boht Russian and China aerospace market.

China AVIC and Antonov are working to develop freighter planes since it is much easier than to develop passenger plane.
Thank for the pictures!
Here is a link of the JF-17 flight simulator!
http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...f-16-pilot-takes-jf-17-thunder-simulator.html


----------



## xote

Looks like, as many things Chinese, a cheap knockoff of an already existing product in the West. 

In this case, a ripoff of Embraer regional jets from Brazil.

uke:


----------



## snow is red

davidkunz/VIE said:


> Most pathetic jet ever. I don't see how they can claim it's a new plane? It's ridiculous. It doesn't "resemble" the DC9, it IS a DC9 on the outside. More precisely, it's a DC9 with CRJ NG wings...


Hey , no deny that it does look like the DC-9 but most of its internal components are domestically developed.


----------



## snow is red

xote said:


> Looks like, as many things Chinese, a cheap knockoff of an already existing product in the West.
> 
> In this case, a ripoff of Embraer regional jets from Brazil.
> 
> uke:


Aha, someone above said it looks like the DC-9 then someone said it looks like the CRJ and now you say it looks like an Embraer. lol

And which Embraer model are you referring to ?

Hey I think it looks more like an Airbus, don't you agree ?


----------



## Bahnsteig4

> most of its internal components are domestically developed


The whole cabin interior comes from FACC in Austria:
http://www.facc.at/en/aktuelles/pre...l=FACC_Delivers_Passenger_Cabin_for_the_ARJ21


----------



## AlexS2000

02tonyl said:


> Aha, someone above said it looks like the DC-9 then someone said it looks like the CRJ and now you say it looks like an Embraer. lol
> 
> And which Embraer model are you referring to ?
> 
> Hey I think it looks more like an Airbus, don't you agree ?


Well, airplane must have wings, landing gear and the overall shape of the passenger plane is pretty much standard. I don't understand why people complain that a Chinese plane look like a regular passenger plane. I mean they were expecting a Flying wing configuration passenger plane?:nuts:


----------



## Bahnsteig4

It's not only the same layout, it's exactly the same fuselage/nose and tail section.


----------



## snow is red

"In 1992, McDonnell Douglas Corporation announced a $1,000m contract
with the Shanghai Aviation Industrial Corporation (SAIC) at Dachang to
build the 3 MD-82, 17 MD82T and 20 MD-90-30T under license. The
MD-90-30T, known as the TrunkLiner, was designed with dual landing
gear with four main wheels for Chinese domestic use, but due to lack
of orders, only two were completed when production stopped in 2000 and
the last one was delivered to China Northern Airlines."

Quote from the reference book "Airliners Worldwide" by Tom Singfield


This is a quote from a press release from McDonnell Douglas dated July 26, 1996:

The MD-90 was selected in 1992 as the China Trunkliner for domestic trunk and regional airline routes. In 1994, an amended co-production agreement for 40 aircraft was signed by McDonnell Douglas and the China National Aero-Technology Import and Export Corp. The agreement called for the production of 20 MD-90s in Shanghai and the direct sale of 20 of the twin jets from Douglas Aircraft in Long Beach.


----------



## davee08

before everyone used to laugh at the japanese in regards to everything in exactly the same way China is getting treated at the moment but just like the japanese who copied and made it better eventually China will do the same and so much for boeing and airbus licking they're lips at the potential market china will be self sufficient and expand throughout the world it might not be now but it will EVENTUALLY happen with the next 25 years


----------



## big-dog

Chief designer of China's regional jet confident of foreign orders 

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2008-03/04/content_7718154.htm



> www.chinaview.cn 2008-03-04 23:16:06
> 
> BEIJING, March 4 (Xinhua) -- *China's first independently developed commercial regional jet, the ARJ-21, will receive foreign orders this year*, said its chief designer Wu Guanghui on Tuesday.
> 
> "ARJ-21 is highly competitive in its performance on overseas markets," said Wu, a member of the 11th National Committee of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference, China's political advisory body.
> 
> "In the coming 20 years, world demand for jets with 70 to 100 seats is at least 3,000, while on domestic market, the demand would be no less than 1,000," he estimated.
> 
> *A total of 171 ARJ-21 jets have been ordered domestically, and China is holding talks with foreign customers*, said Wu, adding that the potential users are from Asia, Europe and America.
> 
> ARJ-21, short for "Advanced Regional Jet for the 21st Century," features safety and low price. The first homegrown ARJ-21 jet, with 90 seats, rolled off the production line in Shanghai Aircraft Manufacturing Factory on Dec. 21, 2007.
> 
> Experts believe that the jet is expected to give China "a late but powerful presence" in its commercial aviation market, which has been dominated by foreign aircraft manufacturers such as Boeing and Airbus. The craft will also pave the way for the country's development of jumbo aeroplane.
> 
> "It was designed especially for the western regions of China, such as Kunming, capital of the southwestern Yunnan province, where the airport is seated at an altitude of 2,000 meters," said Wu.
> 
> He suggested that the government subsidize construction of airports in central and western China, draft favorable policies for aviation companies flying regional jets, and support research and development of regional jets like ARJ-21.


----------



## gaucho

googleabcd said:


> Puke, I don't believe anyone is willing to buy stuff from Brazil right now. At least, all stuff in your computer are made in China, but Brazil...emm...I don't have any confidence.



Thats pure ignorance..."I don't believe anyone is willing to buy stuff from Brazil rigth now" thats must be a joke...

Embraer is already the third biggest, behind Boeing and Airbus, Bombardier now is the fourth biggest

Just check Embraer´s main clients...jand inform yourself before writting stupid things like that...

Noth America
Air Canada 
American Eagle 
Atlantic Southeast Airlines 
Compass Airlines 
Continental Express 
ExpressJet 
US Airways 
Republic Airways 
SkyWest 
JetBlue Airways 

South America
Air Minas 
America Air 
Avianca 
Helicol 
OceanAir 
SAM Colombia 
Vip Equador 
WebJet Linhas Aéreas 

Asia
Hong Kong Airways 
Japan Airlines 
Saudi Arabian Airlines 
Royal Jordanian 

Europe
Air France 
Alitalia 
British Midland 
British Regional Airlines 
Crossair 
Finnair 
KLM Exel 
LOT 
Luxair 
Portugália Airlines 
SWISS 
TAT


----------



## FM 2258

googleabcd said:


> Puke, I don't believe anyone is willing to buy stuff from Brazil right now. At least, all stuff in your computer are made in China, but Brazil...emm...I don't have any confidence.


What? Brazil is great at making jets. Look at how well the EMB 120, ERJ 145 and the ERJ 190 have been doing. I've been on a 120 and 145 but not the 190/195 yet. Can't wait.


----------



## diz

any interior shots?
it's really nice.


----------



## Huhu

> *China May Delay Passenger Jet to Midyear, People Say*
> By Lee Spears and Rachel Layne
> 
> March 28 (Bloomberg) -- China will likely postpone the test flight of the nation's first passenger jet, scheduled for this month, to at least midyear because of supplier delays, said two people familiar with the situation.
> 
> China Aviation Industry Corp. I, aiming to compete with commercial aircraft makers to move passengers between the nation's expanding cities and outside the country, planned to fly the 70- to 90-seat ARJ21 regional jet by the end of March.
> 
> The flight will probably take place around July, said the people, who declined to be named because they aren't authorized to publicly discuss the program's timing. Contractors include Rockwell Collins Inc. for the jet's electronics, Honeywell International Inc. on flight controls, Parker Hannifin Corp. for fuel and hydraulic systems, United Technologies Corp. on auxiliary power units and General Electric Co. for engines.
> 
> ``We're still doing assessments, and if the results show that certain things aren't up to standard, then we may have to delay,'' said Chen Jin, vice president of Shanghai-based AVIC I Commercial Aircraft Co., in a phone interview yesterday. Chen declined to provide further details of the delay.
> 
> The ARJ21, or Advanced Regional Jet for the 21st Century, is the first step in China's ambition to become a global aircraft maker and capitalize on a domestic market forecast to need as many as 3,400 new planes in the next 20 years. Delays in getting the ARJ21 to market could set back a government plan to build a larger plane by 2020 to challenge Boeing Co. and Airbus SAS.
> 
> Skeptics
> 
> ``Those who had questions about the success of this program will say that this confirms them,'' said Paul Nisbet, an analyst at JSA Research Inc. in Newport, Rhode Island. ``If other factors come into this as it progresses, then it could become considerably more serious.''
> 
> Flightglobal.com on March 3 reported the possible delay, citing an unidentified spokesman from AVIC I.
> 
> The ARJ21, which rolled off the assembly line at a Dec. 21 ceremony in Shanghai, will enter a market dominated by Bombardier Inc. and Empresa Brasileira de Aeronautica SA, the two biggest makers of planes seating less than 120 people. Mitsubishi Heavy Industries Ltd., Asia's largest aerospace company, also plans to build a 70- to 90-seat plane, Japan's first passenger jet.
> 
> The ARJ21 will be priced similarly to the $30 million Embraer 175 jet, officials have said.
> 
> Ground Tests
> 
> Engineers are still conducting ground tests and experiments on the Chinese jet, said Chen of AVIC I Commercial, or ACAC, which is responsible for assembling and selling the plane.
> 
> ``I would guess that some Western-supplied systems may be behind schedule,'' said Song Yiping, Shanghai-based ARJ21 project manager for Rockwell Collins. ``There are rumors that one or two suppliers might be delayed.''
> 
> Rockwell Collins' supplies are not delayed, he said.
> 
> ``The airplane was scheduled for around this time for its first flight, and it obviously hasn't happened,'' said Rod Beal, the ARJ21 project manager at Honeywell, which is supplying primary flight controls for the plane. He declined to comment further. Honeywell spokesman Bill Reavis said the company ``is aggressively working to recover anticipated schedule delays.''
> 
> Alison Dittmeier, spokeswoman for Parker Hannifin's aerospace unit, said that ``building a new aircraft from the ground up is a complex process with many challenges'' and that the company still supports the project.
> 
> ``We continue to support our customer on the flight test program and entry into service,'' Dan Coulom, a spokesman for United Technologies' Hamilton Sundstrand unit, wrote in an e- mail. He didn't provide further details.
> 
> Test Flights
> 
> The plane was to undergo flight tests in this year's first half, GE said in a Dec. 21 press release, without a specific date. ``The CF34-10A engine has had a successful testing program and we are in an excellent position to meet flight test requirements,'' GE Aviation spokeswoman Deborah Case said in an e-mailed statement.
> 
> AVIC I is preparing the ARJ21-700 model for domestic sales. The company is partnering with Bombardier to develop the stretched, 120-seat ARJ21-900 for sales abroad, Chen Guanjun, president of marketing and international cooperation at AVIC I, said on Sept. 3, without giving a timeline. AVIC I also plans a freighter and a business jet built on the ARJ21 platform.
> 
> Flying Phoenix
> 
> The plane, dubbed Xiang Feng in Chinese for ``flying phoenix,'' has 171 orders from domestic airlines including Shandong Airlines Co. and Shanghai Airlines Co., according to a statement on AVIC I Commercial's Web site dated Jan. 14. The first flight was scheduled for March 15, it says.
> 
> The government of Laos has also agreed to place an order, AVIC I Vice President Hu Wenming said in September.
> 
> Looking ahead, the Chinese government and its aerospace companies AVIC I and AVIC II plan to invest ``tens of billions of yuan'' in a company to design and build a 150-seat jetliner within the next decade, AVIC II President Zhang Hongbiao said on March 8 in Beijing.
> 
> China's previous attempt to build a passenger jet in the 1970s culminated in the Y-10, a 150-seat, four-engine plane that resembled the Boeing 707. Neither of the two Y-10s produced ever flew a commercial flight.


...


----------



## snow is red

*GECAS to buy 5 ARJ21-700 regional jets*

By Shangguan Zhoudong (chinadaily.com.cn)

Updated: 2008-03-28 14:40

AVIC I Commercial Aircraft Co Ltd announced today it has reached the memorandum of understanding (MOU) to sell five ARJ21-700 regional jets to GE Commercial Aviation Services (GECAS), a leading global player in commercial aircraft leasing and finance, Hu Wenming, vice general manager of China Aviation Industry Corporation I (AVIC I), said today in Beijing.


Hu, who was present today at the establishment ceremony of Joy Air Co Ltd, a regional airline between AVIC I and China Eastern Airlines, added GECAS also intends to buy another 20 ARJ-700 planes in the future.

"GECAS will be AVIC I Commercial's first overseas client and the first leading aircraft leasing and finance company buying ARJ21 jets among Western countries," Hu said.

"GECAS said it will buy more ARJ21 planes to strengthen its fleet," Hu said.

"This means ARJ21 planes have been accepted by the market," Hu said, adding the move signals China's civilian aviation industry has made a major step towards entering overseas markets.

GECAS has a fleet of 1,450 owned aircraft it leases to more than 230 airlines in some 70 countries, and it manages nearly 300 aircraft for others.

The aircraft leasing and finance firm established its representative office in China in 1998, providing a wide range of aircraft types and financing options. It occupies 21 percent of China's aircraft leasing market, with customers including Air China, China Southern Airlines and China Eastern Airlines.

ARJ21 is China's indigenously developed regional jet with 70 to 90 seats, it uses equipment and engines from leading companies.

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/bizchina/2008-03/28/content_6574043.htm


----------



## Nyuszi

Is it true that they confirmed the delay?


----------



## snow is red

Nyuszi said:


> Is it true that they confirmed the delay?



yup, they confirmed it on chinese press.


----------



## Trisuno

hno: Reminds me the "old" Fokker 70 and Fokker 100 :nuts:

Fokker 70

















Fokker 100


----------



## Huhu

^^ It has wings and twin rear-fuselage engines! What a striking resemblance!

If you even bothered to read the thread, you would have known that DC-9 has a more reasonable claim on the design of the ARJ21. Considering that Fokker 100 was never sold to a Chinese Airline and Fokker 70 barely broke into the market before the company went bankrupt, I think your claim is weak.


----------



## snow is red

First people said it looks like a Boeing DC-9
Then people said it looks like a Bombardier CRJ
After that people said it looks like an Embraer
Now we have a new comer said it looks like a Fokker.....(and I don't even know what Fokker is)

Hey I am still waiting for Airbus to complete the list.


It's like saying Fokker looks like a Boeing, Bombardier looks like a Boeing, Embraer looks like a Boeing. 

Boeing looks like a Bombardier, Fokker looks like a Bombardier, Embraer looks like a Bombardier.

Fokker looks like an Embraer, Boeing looks like an Embraer, Bombardier looks like an Embraer. 

Bombardier looks like a Fokker, Boeing looks like a Fokker, Embraer looks like a Fokker. 


The more people say, the more it sounds ridiculous.


----------



## snow is red

*China jet maker aims for bigger overseas market*


China National Aero-Technology Import and Export Corp (CATIC) told Xinhua on Tuesday it had signed a framework agreement for strategic cooperation with China Aviation Industry Corporation I (AVIC I) Commercial Aircraft Co Ltd on the ARJ21's international business.

The two sides would cooperate in the business of ARJ21's market development, after-sales service and overseas purchasing and supplement managing related to the ARJ21 program, a move to expand the overseas market.

The ARJ21, China's first homegrown regional jet, is a 70 to 90 seat regional aircraft that combines domestically developed intellectual property with advanced engines and airborne systems supplied by world famous European and North American companies.

The ARJ21 manufacturer, the state-owned AVIC I Commercial Aircraft Co., Ltd., last week signed a memorandum of understanding with GE Capital Aviation Services to place firm orders for five ARJ21 jets. GECAS became the first global lessor to add the ARJ21 to its fleet.

*The manufacturer said it currently had orders for 181 ARJ21 aircraft from domestic airline companies*.

The maiden flight of ARJ21-700 scheduled for last month was postponed to September or October because some key systems failed to be delivered at the scheduled time, said AVIC I Commercial Aircraft Co., Ltd. on Friday.

The company initially planned to deliver the aircraft to the first customers in the third quarter of 2009. It was now doing its best to deliver the high-quality aircraft on time.

Established in 1979, the Beijing-based CATIC is a large state-owned company with aviation products and technology imports and exports as its core business.

The two sides would cooperate in the business of ARJ21's market development, after-sales service and overseas purchasing and supplement managing related to the ARJ21 program, a move to expand the overseas market.

The ARJ21, China's first homegrown regional jet, is a 70 to 90 seat regional aircraft that combines domestically developed intellectual property with advanced engines and airborne systems supplied by world famous European and North American companies.

The ARJ21 manufacturer, the state-owned AVIC I Commercial Aircraft Co., Ltd., last week signed a memorandum of understanding with GE Capital Aviation Services to place firm orders for five ARJ21 jets. GECAS became the first global lessor to add the ARJ21 to its fleet.

The manufacturer said it currently had orders for 181 ARJ21 aircraft from domestic airline companies.

The maiden flight of ARJ21-700 scheduled for last month was postponed to September or October because some key systems failed to be delivered at the scheduled time, said AVIC I Commercial Aircraft Co., Ltd. on Friday.

The company initially planned to deliver the aircraft to the first customers in the third quarter of 2009. It was now doing its best to deliver the high-quality aircraft on time.

Established in 1979, the Beijing-based CATIC is a large state-owned company with aviation products and technology imports and exports as its core business.

(Xinhua News Agency April 2, 2008)


http://www.china.org.cn/business/2008-04/0...nt_14074308.htm


----------



## Sniper

googleabcd said:


> Puke, I don't believe anyone is willing to buy stuff from Brazil right now. *At least*, all stuff *in your computer* are made in China, but Brazil...emm...I don't have any confidence.


what was the point? :nuts:


----------



## Trisuno

Huhu said:


> ^^ It has wings and twin rear-fuselage engines! What a striking resemblance!
> If you even bothered to read the thread, you would have known that DC-9 has a more reasonable claim on the design of the ARJ21. Considering that Fokker 100 was never sold to a Chinese Airline and Fokker 70 barely broke into the market before the company went bankrupt, I think your claim is weak.


:bash:
I think that I am still free to have my OWN opinions and to express them... 
Considering that China Aviation Industries Corp tried to take over Fokker when they went bakrupt, and that several rumors about a fokker rebirth (fokker 70 and 100) to be sold for China domestic market, i do not think my claim is weak...


> Fokker 100 was never sold to a Chinese Airline


Sorry? What about the 10 F100 bought by China Eastern Airlines during the 90's? 
http://www.airfleets.net/flottecie/China%20Eastern%20Airlines-history-f100.htm
So please do not be that arrogant...


----------



## Huhu

Trisuno said:


> Sorry? What about the 10 F100 bought by China Eastern Airlines during the 90's?
> http://www.airfleets.net/flottecie/China%20Eastern%20Airlines-history-f100.htm
> So please do not be that arrogant...


Apologies since I only checked current operators.


Trisuno said:


> I think that I am still free to have my OWN opinions and to express them...
> Considering that China Aviation Industries Corp tried to take over Fokker when they went bakrupt, and that several rumors about a fokker rebirth (fokker 70 and 100) to be sold for China domestic market, i do not think my claim is weak...


Maybe if you had come forward with some more information in the first instance and had not opened with ridicule you would have met with a different response.

Nevertheless, your claims are based upon rumours, while the DC-9 claim is based on facts which have already been discussed.


----------



## bluga

China always rip off other countries technology and claim its "domestically" developed.

Just look at the J-10 fighter, complete rip off.

China can't even make their own engine.


----------



## snow is red

bluga said:


> China always rip off other countries technology and claim its "domestically" developed.
> 
> Just look at the J-10 fighter, complete rip off.
> 
> China can't even make their own engine.



eh the J-10 is already proven to be China's own development, it was even on foreign media news . The Chinese engine namely WS-10A is already developed and will be put into the plane in few years time. 

And for this regional jet, many sources already pointed out that it is based on the licensed built MD-90. now read page 1 again http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=561237

As you may know a plane is not always solely produced by a single country , either military plane or cilivian use plane, different parts and components are sourced from various countries.

and ye this "rip-off" already got 181 orders secured and 5 orders from GE.

oh well , what a rip-off !!! right ? darn it, i wonder why boeing not saying anything, don't you think ?

Sorry I am not trying to be rude here, but may I ask what can your country produce ?


----------



## foxmulder

bluga said:


> China always rip off other countries technology and claim its "domestically" developed.
> 
> Just look at the J-10 fighter, complete rip off.
> 
> China can't even make their own engine.


we have ice here, help to cool down your fewer :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## oliver999

bluga said:


> China always rip off other countries technology and claim its "domestically" developed.
> 
> Just look at the J-10 fighter, complete rip off.
> 
> China can't even make their own engine.


china is making J-12now, it is said that this fight can compair with F-22


----------

